# iberital doge 83mm



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone have any experience of or with this blurb says 83mm stepless but can't find a review one has come up near me but will look but am a newbie so not sure. Going to be getting a pavoni as soon as one comes up.

Thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am pretty sure the doge is a 63mm burr grinder, although I think they did an 83mm but with the same motor. fairly solid grinders, rebadged fiorenzato doge, so that might be your best point of call for info on this one.


----------



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Does 120 sound a good price if condition ok?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes not bad provided it is in good condition, certainly up there with the sj in terms of grind quality


----------



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

What do I need to look at/for?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pete if you are up just call!


----------



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looked good but a bit big and frugly for the kitchen. Could not get the hopper off to look at burrs and I would have needed to mod the hopper so something a little more aesthetic for around 120 hope to get a nd50 on eBay soon. Fingers crossed but any other ideas welcome defintelt going down the pavoni line though.


----------

